
Facebook to launch two smart speakers with 15“ displays and FaceID - t23
http://bgr.com/2018/02/15/facebook-portal-smart-speaker-release-date-features-leaked/
======
FridgeSeal
And just like that, the telescreens from 1984 _really_ become a reality.

We've known fb is invasive to the point of being problematic for a while, but
surely this is pretty next level?

